# Meet my little Beans - lots of baby pictures!



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

I got my boys about a week and a half ago. They are so sweet. A little shy in their cage but once they are out they are so friendly and great. The blue ones name is Papa and the black and white is Pudge they are both dumbos and about 7 or 8 weeks. 
View attachment 116850



Pudge posing with Kora my 6 month old Aussie
View attachment 116858


View attachment 116874


View attachment 116882


And here are these beautiful 7 week old girls I got a couple of days ago. They are so sweet and have so much personality. Their father was a double Rex so they have a bit of Rex in them. Their fur is very curly on the neck and then smooth down the rest of their body. I'm guessing this will change as they get older. Both their whiskers are kinda curly. They are so cute. 

The top is Naja, she is the sweet snuggler. They bottom ones name is Pip, for Pipsqueak, but we have been calling her Pippa. We are having a hard time naming her. She is very small and has so much energy and personality. She makes me laugh so hard watching her play around. 
View attachment 116890


Sorry I don't have any good pics of the girls yet. I will post them when I get cute ones though! 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

View attachment 116898



pudge posing with Kora


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

View attachment 116906


Forgot this one of Papa too


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Urithrand (Feb 12, 2008)

Squeee, they're scrumptious! I love the one of them sharing the water bottle!


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

Urithrand said:


> Squeee, they're scrumptious! I love the one of them sharing the water bottle!


Hehe thank you. And yes they share EVERYTHING! It's so cute they are great little sisters. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KaylaMichelle (Jan 24, 2014)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep! Give me! :d


----------



## Luminescent (May 28, 2013)

They're sooo cute! ^_^ I really like the bottom girl's patterns!

It's funny: I have an Australian Shepherd too called Kora! :3 Except she's a black tri. Beautiful dog too!


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

Luminescent said:


> They're sooo cute! ^_^ I really like the bottom girl's patterns!
> 
> It's funny: I have an Australian Shepherd too called Kora! :3 Except she's a black tri. Beautiful dog too!


Thanks! And I love Aussies so much they are just so stinkin' cute and smart. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TatsuKitty (Feb 9, 2014)

aww they're so cute!!


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

TatsuKitty said:


> aww they're so cute!!


 Thank you  I am completely in love with them all


----------

